# Pedalboard patchbay



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone know of an outfit, preferably here in Canada,
that makes a passive patchbay for a pedalboard.

I'm just looking for an in and an out, small enclosure so it'll fit under a Pedaltrain.
I could just velcro them to the side of the board, but a flange that would allow it to be screwed in place would be ideal.
I'm looking to clean up the board, so there aren't connections going to the amp or guitar directly off it.
Preferably, if I can get singles, just one in and one out in each patchbay, would be best.
Then, I can route the pedals underneath the board and have an option of where the "in" and "out" goes.
I would need a couple for each board this way, but it might cut down on cable length.

I checked at T1M and they seem to only have buffered patchbays.
Does RoadRage deal with this kind of stuff? I looked there also, but couldn't find anything close.

Any ideas?


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure where you could find a passive patchbay, but another option would be to add plugs to your Pedaltrain. I've seen a few boards that look nice and neat with them. If you Google 'Pedaltrain mods' you'll see several that use the plugs from Redco:

http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1287


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When you say "patchbay", do you mean something that will allow you to resequence your pedals without having to move them from their current physical location on the board?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No Mark, just an in for the guitar and an out to the amp.
On the modulation side, send and return.

That way, you hook your cables coming in and going out to the board, instead of to the pedals on top.
The pedals will be routed underneath, much cleaner look, no problems of connection issues with tight pedal spacing.

The plugs that Michael suggested are the ticket.
I'll just have to pop a couple of holes in the back plate on the PT1s coming in.


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I’ve seen some on kijiji and or reverb, I think a guy in Winnipeg makes them


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

4X MOD | templeaudio.com







www.templeaudio.com





It's a 4 in/out but it fits into the leading edge of the Pedaltrain Classic board rails with nothing more required than a little push.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

gproud said:


> 4X MOD | templeaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an old thread, I ended up installing pass through jacks on two boards.

















On the other board, I installed two on either side.
I think that there are a few options now for patch bays.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> This is an old thread, I ended up installing pass through jacks on two boards.
> 
> View attachment 353180
> View attachment 353181
> ...


D'oh!!!


----------

